# Darius reveals all!!



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/paulatt/darius.jpg


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Why;s he looking at the very young girls errr... you know what..

Dirty!!!!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

A true scotsman :roll: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bloody Hell! That made my jaw and mouth drop Paula! :lol:   :wink:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Bloody Hell! That made my jaw and mouth drop Paula! :lol:   :wink:


Just as well, it would be highly unusual for one to happen without the other...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

scott28tt said:


> A true scotsman :roll: :wink:


Looks more jewish :roll:


----------

